# Winstrol, anavar & HRT



## Kimberlee154 (Oct 23, 2016)

Hi everyone, I'm a newbie  and I need some help. I'm female, over 40 and have been taking HRT since hysterectomy 7 yrs. ago. I take 100mg test every 5 wks and 2mg estrodial every day. I've done a couple of shows and won my classes, but I'd like to take my physique to the next level and maybe try for my pro card. I'm looking to lean out while retaining what I've worked so hard for but losing fat %. Can someone advise me whether taking Winstrol and/or Anavar would be advantageous for me? Thanks


----------



## stonetag (Oct 23, 2016)

I have read when helping my woman decide the very thing, that var was a safer choice for women over stanz. There is a ton of reading on the subject out there. You say which would be advantageous for "me", lol, that's a pretty tough call isn't it?


----------



## Kimberlee154 (Oct 23, 2016)

It sure is! You sound like yall have been around the block. Could u possibly send me a link to some of the reading? I haven't been able to find much about this.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 23, 2016)

Assistance leaning out would mostly come from your test. And diet too of course but we are talking jewce here.

Anavar won't lean you out but will bring on some water and help you add muscle which in the long run will make you leaner.

Winstrol only has a reputation for cutting due to its drying effect.  It doesn't accelerate fat loss much if at all. 

Var or tbol would be good options. Focus on getting stronger building muscle and just tighten up the diet

Could always try ephedrine


----------



## Lilo (Oct 24, 2016)

What division are you competing in? I'm thinking that how lean you need to get should have a big say in your approach.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 24, 2016)

Tbol could even be an option.  Very close to var, half the price.  Not faked much


----------



## Kimberlee154 (Oct 24, 2016)

Hey thanks for the reply! I'm such a newbie that I have to ask, what's tbol?


----------



## Kimberlee154 (Oct 24, 2016)

Hey, I'm competing in figure.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 24, 2016)

I think drol would be a better choice for maintaining muscle mass while cutting although it might bloat you some during the process.


----------



## Beefcake (Oct 24, 2016)

Tbol for weight loss?  I've heard var, tren, but not tbol?  Can you elaborate?  Has he tried T3, clen or albuterol with his HRT dose?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 24, 2016)

Beefcake said:


> Tbol for weight loss?  I've heard var, tren, but not tbol?  Can you elaborate?  Has he tried T3, clen or albuterol with his HRT dose?



He? Not sure if a typo... this is a female.  And tbol for muscle gain not weight loss. Steroids aren't fantastic at that except tren which she may not want to test the waters with.  Test itself will cause fat loss in females though or at least make it easier with proper nutrition.


----------



## Kimberlee154 (Oct 24, 2016)

Thanks for replying. Have tried all of the above except clen. Have read lots of good things about var & would like to try it, if doing both my test hrt and the var wouldn't fry my liver or turn me into a guy. Advice?


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 24, 2016)

Your liver isn't going to fry from the test at all and as far as the var, if you take it for the normal recommended time frame and at a normal dose..you will be fine there also.

You are not going to lose fat for real and actually keep it off unless you get your diet straight...winstrol helps but isn't the cure and neither is var. If you diet and train correctly for that specific goal (fat loss), cardio doesn't even have to come into play. Of course, if stepping on stage is your specific goal, getting with a coach that knows what they are doing is your best bet.


----------



## Lilo (Oct 24, 2016)

^^^^^ there it is


----------



## stonetag (Oct 24, 2016)

Jenner said:


> Your liver isn't going to fry from the test at all and as far as the var, if you take it for the normal recommended time frame and at a normal dose..you will be fine there also.
> 
> You are not going to lose fat for real and actually keep it off unless you get your diet straight...winstrol helps but isn't the cure and neither is var. If you diet and train correctly for that specific goal (fat loss), cardio doesn't even have to come into play. Of course, if stepping on stage is your specific goal, getting with a coach that knows what they are doing is your best bet.



Hi Jenn!!!!


----------



## DF (Oct 24, 2016)

I know squat about ladies hrt.  What's the deal with the test every 5 weeks?


----------



## automatondan (Oct 24, 2016)

Jenner said:


> Your liver isn't going to fry from the test at all and as far as the var, if you take it for the normal recommended time frame and at a normal dose..you will be fine there also.
> 
> You are not going to lose fat for real and actually keep it off unless you get your diet straight...winstrol helps but isn't the cure and neither is var. If you diet and train correctly for that specific goal (fat loss), cardio doesn't even have to come into play. Of course, if stepping on stage is your specific goal, getting with a coach that knows what they are doing is your best bet.



Jenn!!!! Miss ya! Hope all is well....


----------



## irish diesel (Oct 28, 2016)

var and tbol


----------

